# how to specify nfs authentication flavor?



## coopci (Dec 16, 2009)

I know this is a stupid question... But I read the man pages and googled and find nothing. The only hope seems to be nfs_vfsops.c which contains some code extracting "sec" from opt, but I failed to specify sec opt by command line( I tried several combination only getting "mount_nfs: -o sec=: option not supported" or "usage: mount_nfs blahblahblah").

Same question for server side.


----------



## crsd (Dec 16, 2009)

Which release are you running? I have the following in mount_nfs(8) on both 8.0-RELEASE and -CURRENT:

```
sec=âŸ¨flavorâŸ©
                     This option specifies what security flavor should be used
                     for the mount.  Currently, they are:

                     krb5 â€  Use KerberosV authentication
                     krb5i â€ Use KerberosV authentication and
                             apply integrity checksums to RPCs
                     krb5p â€ Use KerberosV authentication and
                             encrypt the RPC data
                     sys â€   The default AUTH_SYS, which uses a
                             uid + gid list authenticator
```


----------



## coopci (Dec 17, 2009)

crsd said:
			
		

> Which release are you running? I have the following in mount_nfs(8) on both 8.0-RELEASE and -CURRENT:
> 
> ```
> sec=âŸ¨flavorâŸ©
> ...


Thanks I. I tried 8.0 release and found these options.... I was running 7.1-RELEASE.


----------

